# EATON easyE4 - Kaskadenregelung-Raum-Zuluft



## g-s-gleich (9 April 2020)

Hallo,

ich bin noch relativ neu im easy-Geschäft, daher die Frage: hat schon jemand mit der easyE4 eine Raum-Zuluft-Kaskadenregelung programmiert und kann mir vielleicht Tipps geben? Dann bräuchte ich das Rad nicht neu erfinden...

Danke und schöne Ostertage!


----------



## Marco-P (30 April 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Pumpensteuerung auf der E4 geschrieben die auch Kaskadiert ist. 
Wenn du mir dein Projekt etwas näher erklärst kann ich dir vielleicht helfen.

Gruß Marco


----------

